# How far would/do you travel?



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I drive fast so I would get there in 35 mins. I wouldn't go more than 35 minutes away though unless I REALLY loved it.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Anything under an hour is reasonable for me, for regular boarding. My coach's place is close to four hours away so when my horse is there, or both him and I are there I have to drive a lot! Usually I stay with relatives, but if I'm just visiting for the day it is a lot of driving.
I am really really really picky about where I board and there's about 3 places near me that I would consider boarding at (out of like 50ish). I am at the closest one right now and it can be up to a 45 minute drive. The others are 60 to 90 minutes away.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Anything under an hour would be ok with me, except in addition to working full time, I also go to school online through my community college. Because of study time, I need to be around 15 minutes away, or else I'd never sleep! Great facilities, instruction, and care is definately worth it!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah well the way I see it, there is pretty much nothing under 30minutes that works for me so I don't really have a choice.

I'll have my own transport so it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If there isn't anything suitable for under 30 min it doesn't really sound like you have a choice! What's another 15 minutes anyways? I say go for it!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, well that is what I figure. Now I'm just waiting for the BO to get back to me!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i board 5 min away, haha which is handy! but the old barn i took lessons at was 45 min away


----------



## Busted Cowgirl (Jan 21, 2010)

I travel 45 mins to my barn . It goes by fast usually its not bad .


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would go up to half hour away from my home.


----------



## shadowanne (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine is 4 miles away and on my way to/from everywhere which is the primary reason I picked it. That said, I have at least 15 barns in a 10 mile radius from my house - all of which could be suitable. But with 3 kids that I have to drive around all week, I needed a barn that was close and not too busy (arena not too packed or reserved) so I could drop in, ride and go in a 1-2hr time span.


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't go any further than 30mins away, i only have to drive like 10-15minutes to my horse's agistment.
But if it is a really great place then yeah go for it girl!.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

upnover said:


> If there isn't anything suitable for under 30 min it doesn't really sound like you have a choice! What's another 15 minutes anyways? I say go for it!


That involves an hour and a half 1 1/2 hour drive for you MOM. That plus the time you want to spend with the horse? That adds up to alot of time.
If you drive yourself it still means 1 1/2 hours every day?? Driving is expensive, wear and tear plus gas.

There must be something closer.
I am 3 minutes away and go 3 times a day.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

It wont actually being my mum driving, it will be me. But yeah it a drive. but I kinda feel like I don't have a choice.

I live in a semi suburban/semi rural area and I'm quite suprised at the lack of agistment opportunities in the area. There is really only one other place aprox 20minutes each away but it doesnt have an arena, basic agistment with hundreds of horses and they don't do lessons do Id have to trailer in and out or pay extra for a trainer to come to me.

The drive is actually about 30minutes (we drove past it the other day).

I wish there was something closer but at this stage there isn't unfortunately.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you driving or does your mom have to drive you. I think anything over 1/2 hour is too far. It also depends on how often you go. If the horse gets turned out and you only go 3 times a week that is different than if you go every day.


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

I drive 35 minutes if I go to the barn after work and almost an hour from home. I actually like the drive time, it gives me a chance to unwind BEFORE I get there and LOTS of time to think about what we've done on the ride home. I go to the barn everyday in the summer, but not as often in the winter cause we don't have lights and it's too cold/or wet to ride. If you are comfortable with the facility it is worth the drive.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm 30 minutes away from my barn but I LOVE it there. There is a boarding facility in my neighborhood but it's terrible (in my opinion). Horses kept in crappy stalls, only get turned out for a few hours a day, and only one ring to ride in. Uh, no way.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm spoiled and have my horse boarded 5 minutes away. Since I go out to see/ride her 5-6 days a week, I wouldn't want to drive more than 30 minutes to get to the barn.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

personally, especially because my horse is basically just a big pet with an endless belly,  (I don't take lessons or show or anything) I really don't want to have to travel that far to see my horse. My horse is boarded 20 minutes from my house and that is pushing it some days.
On the other hand.. I am a pet-sitter.. most of my clients live closer to my horse than I do. So it's not that bad if I'm working.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

The place I board at now is 30 - 45 mins away. When I first moved Bali there I was so happy I didn't mind the drive, but he's been there 6 months now and I hate it. Probably mostly because it's ugly free way Los Angeles driving... with idiots on the road who make me so angry I don't even feel relaxed enough to be around a horse when I get to the barn. 

I am moving for school, and even though my barn now would be only 25 mins or so from my new place, I am looking into closer barns. 30 - 45 mins SOUNDS bad, and then you do it, and it's not.... until you get busy and you begin to dread spending an hour and a half of your life in a car to see your horse- no matter how wonderful your time with your horse is!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

My current barn is just under 20 minutes away. However, if I catch the lights, it can be as easy of a drive as 10 minutes. The previous barn I rode at was almost 30 minutes away.

I've read somewhere that if your barn is over 1/2 hour away from where you live, you are less likely to be motivated to visit. Seems pretty logical to me!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I spent 8 years with a 2 hour trip to get to my horses. They are kept at my Dad's barn and I used to live 2 hours away. That would make for a pretty short weekend and a pretty long one at the same time. It sucked having to drive back and forth to ride then go back to work and school.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I would DEFINITELY agree with the statistic you give, justsambam! I see my horse twice a week at the best because life just gets too busy and I don't want to drive 30+ mins. I found a barn I'm moving him to july 1st that will be 15 mins from my new apartment- perfect!

plus, they have a rule if you don't come out to get your horse out of his stall and working 4 days a week minimum they MAKE you put him in exercise (lounging or hot walker or riding) with them. I'm sure they make a lot of money that way with busy people, but I think it's extra motivation to get out there since I will not want to spend extra money per month just cause i was lazy!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

i live 5 minutes away. so fortunate to be that close.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

Right now i board 45 min away, and my mom drives me so i only get out there once a week. Im moving in 2 weeks and i will be about 7 min away from my barn and i will be there every day. Its a nice change.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

The place where my horse is from is about 10 min away. Short drive.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

plus, they have a rule if you don't come out to get your horse out of his stall and working 4 days a week minimum they MAKE you put him in exercise (lounging or hot walker or riding) with them. I'm sure they make a lot of money that way with busy people, but I think it's extra motivation to get out there since I will not want to spend extra money per month just cause i was lazy! 



I like the idea of that actually only because some people don't take their horses out. Just tie em up or let them in a pen for a short while untill their stall is cleaned. That's no life for a horse. I know there are some days that can be like this but every day I find it unacceptable.Oh and also i can realize if your horse is in stall rest.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I would do it! I travel 30 minutes in one direction to my job everyday, so what's another 15 minutes? :] I guess it's ultimately up to your mom, though. Just keep talking to her about it.


----------

